# Maxant Bottler



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I ordered a new 600-2 Maxant bottler from Jake this afternoon at Maxant. I asked him to email me the tracking number when it ships so I could follow it in transit. When I got back to my office 30 minutes later I already had the tracking number saying I would have it November 8th ! Thats 7 days clear across the country. Some things never change, as there customer service is second to none. I have purchased equipment from them before and surely will again in the near future. Thanks Maxant !


----------

